# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  الجرائم التي تنطبق عليها عالمية الاختصاص القضائي

## هيثم الفقى

الجرائم التي تنطبق عليها عالمية الاختصاص القضائي
إذا أردنا تحديد الجرائم التي تنص عليها عالمية الاختصاص القضائي بموجب القانون الدولي، فعلينا أن ننظر في المعاهدات الدولية ـ مثل "اتفاقية مناهضة التعذيب" الصادرة عن الأمم المتحدة، أو اتفاقيات جنيف الخاصة بجرائم الحرب ـ وكذلك في العرف السائد بين الدول (أو بما يسمى "بالقانون الدولي القائم على العرف") وهي التي تعتبر التعذيب 

جرائم الحرب

بعض الجرائم التي تنطبق عليها عالمية الاختصاص القضائي 
جريمة الإبادة الجماعية و"الجرائم المرتكبة ضد الإنسانية" جرائم تنطبق عليها عالمية الاختصاص القضائي. ولكننا نرى في كل حالة أن أساس البت فيما إذا كان من الممكن إقامة الدعوى استناداً إلى عالمية الاختصاص القضائي هو قوانين الدولة التي تقام فيها الدعوى (والتي تسمى "دولة الادعاء"). ومن بين الجرائم المرتكبة ضد حقوق الإنسان التي تنطبق عليها عالمية الاختصاص القضائي، بموجب القانون الدولي، الجرائم التالية:

التعذيب

تنص "اتفاقية مناهضة التعذيب وغيره من ضروب المعاملة أو العقوبة القاسية أو اللاإنسانية أو المهينة"، التي أصدرتها الأمم المتحدة عام 1984 ـ والتي رفعت بموجبها الحصانة عن الجنرال بينوشيه وصدر الحكم بجواز تسليمه إلى إسبانيا ـ على أن "تقوم الدولة الطرف التي يوجد في الإقليم الخاضع لولايتها القضائية شخص يُدعى ارتكابه [للتعذيب]… بعرض القضية على سلطاتها المختصة بقصد تقديم الشخص للمحاكمة، إذا لم تقم بتسليمه". وكما قال اللورد براون ويلكنسون، كبير القضاة في قضية بينوشيه "إن هدف الاتفاقية هو استحداث مبدأ التسليم أو العقاب، أي أن على الدولة أن تتولى معاقبة الشخص إذا لم تقم بتسليمه". والقضية السنغالية المرفوعة ضد حسين حبري تستند في المقام الأول كذلك إلى "اتفاقية مناهضة التعذيب".
وقد بلغ عدد الدول التي صادقت على "اتفاقية مناهضة التعذيب" 118 دولة حتى شهر فبراير/ شباط 2000؛ ولما كان الأمر الوارد في الاتفاقية واضحاً لا لبس فيه ولا غموض، فربما كانت تهمة التعذيب أقرب التهم إلى النجاح في القضايا المرفوعة في تلك الدول بصدد الجرائم المرتكبة خارج إقليم الدول نفسها، على نحو ما اتضح في قضية بينوشيه وقضية حسين حبري.
وتعرِّف الاتفاقية التعذيب بأنه "أي عمل ينتج عنه ألم أو عذاب شديد، جسدياً كان أم عقلياً، يلحق عمداً بشخص ما بقصد الحصول من هذا الشخص، أو من شخص ثالث، على معلومات أو على اعتراف، أو معاقبة على عمل ارتكبه أو يشتبه في أنه ارتكبه، هو أو شخص ثالث أو تخويفه أو إرغامه هو أو أي شخص ثالث ـ أو عندما يلحق مثل هذا الألم أو العذاب لأي سبب من الأسباب يقوم على التمييز أياً كان نوعه، أو يحرض عليه أو يوافق عليه أو يسكت عنه موظف رسمي أو أي شخص آخر يتصرف بصفته الرسمية". وتنص الاتفاقية على ألا تقتصر العقوبة على الشخص الذي يقوم فعلاً بارتكاب أعمال التعذيب، بل أن تشمل أيضاً من يتواطأون معه أو يشاركونه في هذه الأعمال.

الإبادة الجماعية

حظيت اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمنع جريمة الإبادة الجماعية والمعاقبة عليها بالمصادقة على نطاق واسع، وهي تتضمن التعريف التالي لهذه الجريمة: "تعني الإبادة الجماعية أياً من الأفعال التالية، المرتكبة على قصد التدمير الكلي أو الجزئي لجماعة قومية أو إثنية أو عنصرية أو دينية بصفتها هذه: (أ) قتل أعضاء من الجماعة؛ (ب) إلحاق أذى جسدي أو روحي خطير بأعضاء من الجماعة؛ (ج) إخضاع الجماعة، عمداً، لظروف معيشية يراد بها تدميرها المادي كلياً أو جزئياً؛ (د) فرض تدابير تستهدف الحؤول دون إنجاب الأطفال داخل الجماعة؛ (ه) نقل أطفال من الجماعة، عنوة، إلى جماعة أخرى". ومن الأمثلة القريبة العهد على جريمة الإبادة الجماعية قتل أفراد طائفة التوتسي في رواندا، وقتل الأكراد في العراق، وقتل المسلمين في البوسنة. وقد اتهمت إسبانيا الجنرال بينوشيه بارتكاب جريمة الإبادة الجماعية استناداً إلى تعريف أوسع للإبادة الجماعية، وهو التعريف الوارد في نص القانون الإسباني، الذي يتضمن أيضاً النص على معاقبة كل من يحاول القضاء على الجماعات السياسية، ولكن بريطانيا لم تحتفظ بهذه التهمة في لائحة الاتهام.
وعلى الرغم من عدم وجود نص محدد في اتفاقية منع الإبادة الجماعية، فإنه يجوز لأي دولة، استناداً إلى القانون الدولي القائم على العرف، أن تحيل كل من يتهم بالإبادة الجماعية إلى العدالة بموجب عالمية الاختصاص القضائي.

الجرائم المرتكبة ضد الإنسانية

لم يتخذ مفهوم "الجرائم المرتكبة ضد الإنسانية" شكل القانون المكتوب إلا بعد وضع "ميثاق محكمة نورمبرغ" التي أنشئت بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية لمحاكمة قادة النازي. أما القانون الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية الناشئة فيتضمن (في المادة السابعة) تعريفاً للجرائم المرتكبة ضد الإنسانية قائلاً إنها أفعال معينة، مثل القتل العمد، والإبادة، والتعذيب، والاسترقاق، و "الإخفاء"، والاغتصاب، والاستعباد الجنسي، وما إلى ذلك بسبيل، إذا ارتكبت في إطار "هجوم واسع النطاق أو منهجي موجه ضد أية مجموعة من السكان المدنيين، وعن علم بالهجوم". وتوجد تعريفات مماثلة لهذا المفهوم في النظام الأساسي لكل من المحكمة الجنائية الدولية الخاصة بيوغوسلافيا السابقة وتلك الخاصة برواندا. والذي يجعل جريمة ما في عداد الجرائم المرتكبة ضد الإنسانية هو ما تتسم به من اتساع نطاقها وطابعها المنهجي.
ويقضي القانون الدولي القائم على العرف بعالمية الاختصاص القضائي بالنسبة للجرائم المرتكبة ضد الإنسانية. وهنا يجب أن نعرب عن ضرورة الحذر؛ إذا ما أقل الدول التي انتهت من وضع تعريف للجرائم المرتكبة ضد الإنسانية وإدراجها في نصوص قوانينها الوطنية (مثل بلجيكا وفرنسا وإسرائيل). ولن تقدم دول كثيرة على رفع الدعوى القضائية أو قبولها إذا كانت قائمة على جرائم غير منصوص عليها في قوانينها الوطنية، حتى ولو كانت جريمة يعترف بها القانون الدولي، وتتضمن بعض الأفعال المحظورة بالفعل في القوانين الوطنية (مثل القتل العمد أو التعذيب). كما أن قضاة المحاكم الوطنية ممن لم يتمرسوا في القانون الدولي، مثل قضاة مجلس اللوردات البريطاني الذين نظروا قضية بينوشيه، لا يطمئنون إلى استعمال مفاهيم القانون القائم على العرف اطمئنانهم لاستخدام اللغة الواضحة للمعاهدات. وهكذا فإن النظرة الواقعية قد تجعل من "الجرائم المرتكبة ضد الإنسانية" أسساً أقل ثباتاً لرفع الدعوى القضائية خارج حدود البلد من جرائم التعذيب أو جرائم الحرب التي تحظى بتعريفات واسعة النطاق في المعاهدات الدولية، بل وأصبح منصوصاً عليها في التشريعات الوطنية.

جرائم الحرب

كانت النظرة التقليدية إلى جرائم الحرب تقصر مفهومها على الجرائم التي ترتكب في الصراعات الدولية المسلحة، أو كانت تقصره بتعبير أدق على "الانتهاكات الخطيرة" لاتفاقيات جنيف الأربع المعقودة عام 1949 والبروتوكول الإضافي الأول الذي ألحق بها عام 1977. ولكن هناك من يسوق الحجج على أن التطورات الأخيرة أدت إلى توسيع هذا المفهوم بحيث أصبح يشمل الانتهاكات الخطيرة لأعراف وقوانين الحرب، سواء ما يرتكب منها في الصراعات المسلحة الدولية أو الصراعات المسلحة الداخلية. ولا خلاف على عالمية الاختصاص القضائي بالنسبة للانتهاكات الخطيرة لاتفاقيات جنيف والبروتوكول الإضافي الأول الصادر عام 1977. إذ إن كل اتفاقية من اتفاقيات جنيف الأربع، وقد صادقت جميع البلدان تقريباً عليها كلها، تنص على "أن يلتزم كل طرف متعاقد بملاحقة المتهمين باقتراف مثل هذه المخالفات الجسيمة أو بالأمر باقترافها، وبتقديمهم إلى محاكمه، أياً كانت جنسيتهم".
و"الانتهاكات الخطيرة" لاتفاقيات جنيف والبروتوكول الإضافي الأول تتضمن ما يلي على سبيل المثال: القتل العمد، التعذيب أو المعاملة اللاإنسانية، بما في ذلك التجارب البيولوجية؛ وتعمد إحداث المعاناة الشديدة، أو الأذى الخطير للبدن أو للصحة؛ وتدمير الممتلكات والاستيلاء عليها، دون مبرر من حيث الضرورة العسكرية، إذا حدث ذلك عمداً ودون وجه حق؛ وإرغام أسير الحرب أو غيره ممن يتمتعون بالحماية على الخدمة في قوات دولة معادية؛ وتعمد حرمان أسير الحرب أو غيره من الأشخاص المحميين من حقوق المحاكمة العادلة والمعتادة؛ واحتجاز الرهائن؛ واتخاذ السكان المدنيين أو أي فرد من المدنيين هدفاً للاعتداء؛ وشن الهجوم دون تمييز مع الوعي بأنه سوف يتسبب في إحداث خسائر أكثر مما ينبغي في الأرواح، أو إحداث الإصابات بالمدنيين أو الإضرار بأهداف مدنية؛ وقيام سلطات دولة الاحتلال بنقل بعض سكانها المدنيين إلى الإقليم الذي تحتله، أو نقل جميع أو بعض سكان الإقليم المحتل إلى أمكنة أخرى داخل ذلك الإقليم أو خارجه. ومن المرجح أن تكون عالمية الاختصاص القضائي سارية على الانتهاكات الخطيرة للقوانين والأعراف الخاصة بالصراعات الدولية المسلحة، حتى ولم لو تكن تعتبر "انتهاكات خطيرة" لاتفاقيات جنيف، مما يسمح للدولة بملاحقة المسؤولين عنها، وإن لم تكن ملزمة بذلك. وتتضمن هذه الفئة ما يلي: تعمد شن الهجمات على السكان المدنيين، وفق المفهوم السائد، أو على الأفراد المدنيين الذين لا يشاركون بصورة مباشرة في العمليات العسكرية؛ وتعمد توجيه الهجمات إلى الأهداف المدنية (أي الأهداف التي لا تعتبر أهدافاً عسكرية) وشن الاعتداء مع الوعي بأنه قد يتسبب عَرَضاً في إحداث خسائر في الأرواح أو إصابة المدنيين أو إحداث الأضرار بالأهداف المدنية؛ والهجوم على بلدات أو مبانٍ لا يدافع عنها أحد وليست من الأهداف العسكرية؛ وقتل المحاربين أو إصابتهم بجروح بعد استسلامهم؛ والتشويه البدني أو إجراء التجارب الطبية أو العلمية على الأفراد رغماً عنهم؛ والسلب والنهب؛ واستخدام أنواع معينة من الأسلحة التي لا تميٌز بين الضحايا؛ والاغتصاب؛ والاسترقاق ****** والإرغام على الدعارة؛ وتعمد تجويع السكان؛ وتجنيد الأطفال دون الخامسة عشرة من العمر أو إلحاقهم بصفوف المقاتلين أو استخدامهم في العمليات العسكرية. كما يضم القانون الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية عدداً كبيراً من جرائم الحرب التي ترتكب في غمار الصراعات المسلحة الدولية والتي لا تعتبر من "الانتهاكات الخطيرة".
وقد شهدت السنوات الأخيرة توسيع مفهوم جرائم الحرب بحيث أصبح يتضمن ما يُرتكب منها في غضون الصراعات الداخلية أيضاً مما يعطي الدولة الثالثة الحق في ممارسة الاختصاص العالمي (وإن لم يكن يلزمها بذلك بالضرورة). وقد حظيت المادة الثالثة المشتركة بين جميع اتفاقيات جنيف بالقبول على أوسع نطاق باعتبارها المعيار المعتمد للسلوك في الصراعات المسلحة غير الدولية، وهي التي تحرِّم "الاعتداء على الحياة والسلامة البدنية، وبخاصة القتل بجميع أشكاله، والتشويه، والمعاملة القاسية، والتعذيب؛ وأخذ الرهائن؛ والاعتداء على الكرامة الشخصية، وعلى الأخص المعاملة المهينة والحاطة بالكرامة؛ وإصدار الأحكام وتنفيذ العقوبات دون إجراء محاكمة سابقة أمام محكمة مشكلة تشكيلاً قانونياً، وتكفل جميع الضمانات القضائية اللازمة في نظر الشعوب المتمدنة".
وإلى جانب ذلك، فإن النظام الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية قد عرف الجرائم التي تقع في غمار الصراعات الداخلية بحيث تشمل أفعالاً من قبيل: تعمد توجيه هجمات ضد السكان المدنيين بصفتهم هذه أو ضد أفراد مدنيين لا يشاركون مباشرة في الأعمال الحربية؛ وتعمد توجيه هجمات ضد المباني والمواد والوحدات الطبية ووسائل النقل؛ ونهب أي بلدة أو مكان؛ والاغتصاب، والاستعباد الجنسي، والإكراه على ممارسة البغاء، والحمل القسري، والتعقيم القسري.
منظمة العفو الدولية

----------


## تركي

آمل من سعادة ، إيراد الاتفاقيات الدولية الخاصة بسلامة الطيران ، مثل : اتفاقية طوكيو 1961م، واتفاقية منتريال والبروتوكول الملحق بها . مع أجمل تحياتي .

----------

